# What was your best Black Friday purchase?



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Doesn’t have to be Detailing related but mine was IPhone XS reduced from £999 to £699 minus £120 discount and £11.18 TopCashback. Total paid £567.82.
Regarding Detailing I’ve purchased a few items over the weekend but my Best Buy (biggest discount) was Car-chem super suds shampoo 1900:1 5lt reduced from £29.99 to £15. 
What was yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought a bottle of milk.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

PugIain said:


> I bought a bottle of milk.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Hope you got a good deal on it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Gtech C2V3 Gallon for £79. RRP is £125


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Gtech C2V3 Gallon for £79. RRP is £125


Great find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

New pair of Tommy H bins at Specsavers today, verifocal, anti glare etc, €473 and got 50% off that .... get in there.
Best part was I didn't even know it was on when I went to pay:lol:


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Nothing, YET! I want a few bits but not sure I can be bothered to buy them lol


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Haven’t bought anything


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Vax vacuum cleaner for under £120 !


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

What vax was it
The mrs wants a vax blade


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

keep money on pocket and dont buy stuff i dont actual need just cause are marked as discounted.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Nothing, and my opinion of BF and Prime Day etc lower year on year. If I need something, I'll buy it when I do.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

No_Fear said:


> keep money on pocket and dont buy stuff i dont actual need just cause are marked as discounted.





RCCampus said:


> Nothing, and my opinion of BF and Prime Day etc lower year on year. If I need something, I'll buy it when I do.


There's another post slagging off BF so not sure why you've chosen to post on here as OP has asked a genuine question
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Unless the cynical side of me comes out and I remember the 12 days of Xmas draw went live and you've both not quite hit enough posts 

To the OP mine was probably the new waxaddict wax Graphene which is 120 rrp (on sale at that just now) which I got for 42 quid including an elements kit as a free gift valued at 50 rrp :thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RCCampus said:


> Nothing, and my opinion of BF and Prime Day etc lower year on year. If I need something, I'll buy it when I do.


I do understand and agree that most of deals are useless or not needed but i just went for what I needed and was looking for best deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Itstony said:


> New pair of Tommy H bins at Specsavers today, verifocal, anti glare etc, €473 and got 50% off that .... get in there.
> Best part was I didn't even know it was on when I went to pay:lol:


Wow that must felt great not knowing about the 50% discount. Buyers Win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok not fully mine however my mum got herself a Samsung Qled 950r55, reduced from £2999 to £2699 and got a Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ 5g, worth £1199 free. (Which is my Xmas present as she only like iPhones ).


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I got this lot from Prestige Car Care! It was £197.52 instead of £246.90. That's £49.38 off!!!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ok not fully mine however my mum got herself a Samsung Qled 950r55, reduced from £2999 to £2699 and got a Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ 5g, worth £1199 free. (Which is my Xmas present as she only like iPhones ).


Very nice Tv. I'm a Iphone person too as you can tell by my post. Nice freebie though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

fabionvieira said:


> Regarding Detailing I've purchased a few items over the weekend but my Best Buy (biggest discount) was Car-chem super suds shampoo 1900:1 5lt reduced from £29.99 to £15.
> What was yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Detailing or not... I pointed my girlfriend to the CarChem BF sale, like you I have 5L of 1900:1 coming. Even used over ratio at 10ml per wash that's 10 years used once a week, or 5 years if I do both of our cars once a week (not happening).
She pus some Iron detox in there and something else I can't remember 

This was easily the best BF sale I found.

If you're into the idea, then the ring doorbell pro with free echo show looks a bargain at £149.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Rob D 88 said:


> I got this lot from Prestige Car Care! It was £197.52 instead of £246.90. That's £49.38 off!!!


Nice saving. They had a very good 20% off during Black Friday weekend so it's good if you needs few products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cyclonetog said:


> Detailing or not... I pointed my girlfriend to the CarChem BF sale, like you I have 5L of 1900:1 coming. Even used over ratio at 10ml per wash that's 10 years used once a week, or 5 years if I do both of our cars once a week (not happening).
> 
> She pus some Iron detox in there and something else I can't remember
> 
> ...


I was thinking buying the bilt hamber auto wash but once I saw CarChem 1900:1 5lt for that price I just went and bought it, ended up buying a litre of panel wipe also for £8 and had free delivery as it was over £20.
Regarding the ring doorbell I already have one but thanks for bringing it up, it may help someone else looking for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I succumbed to a posh wax from M&K - Philip wax in a crystal jar. Call me a chav if you like but it was less than 1/3 normal price :driver:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

of all things 5 pairs of socks reduced from 25 quid to just over 15 quid a pair, would have bought them anyway but think I must have bought some last time round, prob got 30 pairs all the same by now, seem to last forever.
and bought a st dupont lighter for normal use as sick of cheap lighters apart from 3 st dupont lighters that only come out holiday time as they are too expensive for normal use.
useful as they are all the same colour so no need to match  (socks that is, not lighters)


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

fabionvieira said:


> I was thinking buying the bilt hamber auto wash...


I use BH now, so it's going to be interesting to see which I prefer.

I actually really like auto finesse but the cost per wash is sky high.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cyclonetog said:


> I use BH now, so it's going to be interesting to see which I prefer.
> 
> I actually really like auto finesse but the cost per wash is sky high.


Both bilt hamber and CarChem are really economical. Let me know which one you prefer once you get to use them. I know that auto wash is really high rated by almost everyone but the CarChem is also a favourite around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

200 ml jar of power maxed Tsunami sio2 wax for £30.....loved the Typhoon wax.
Didn't really need it but that's detailing for you


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

bigalc said:


> 200 ml jar of power maxed Tsunami sio2 wax for £30.....loved the Typhoon wax.
> Didn't really need it but that's detailing for you


Lol, quite right. Glad it isn't just me then. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought two things... not really detailing related although car related...

I really wanted window tints for my car however being the time of year my bank balance told me that I wasn't allowed them - so instead I bought some Car Privacy Shades that were 40% off, should have been like £90 and paid £50 posted. Fitted today! Look ace!

Also secondly, I wanted a performance air filter for my car so I found a performance air filter (duh) with a cheeky little discount code with X amount off and then found another code with next day delivery. BOOM - ordered, fitted and Bobs yer Uncle, I'm one happy man but Halifax now hate me!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh... and two tyres from Costco that were the wrong price over the phone, but for the better when I went in so snapped them bad boys up!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> I bought two things... not really detailing related although car related...
> 
> I really wanted window tints for my car however being the time of year my bank balance told me that I wasn't allowed them - so instead I bought some Car Privacy Shades that were 40% off, should have been like £90 and paid £50 posted. Fitted today! Look ace!
> 
> Also secondly, I wanted a performance air filter for my car so I found a performance air filter (duh) with a cheeky little discount code with X amount off and then found another code with next day delivery. BOOM - ordered, fitted and Bobs yer Uncle, I'm one happy man but Halifax now hate me!


As long as you're happy that's the main thing. Do you have pic of the car privacy shades?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> Oh... and two tyres from Costco that were the wrong price over the phone, but for the better when I went in so snapped them bad boys up!


Damm... you're on a roll!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

fabionvieira said:


> As long as you're happy that's the main thing. Do you have pic of the car privacy shades?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet mate, literally threw them in the car when I got them and then made a 3 hour drive to Market Harborough for a training course for work... can get you one on Wednesday when I'm back home though. I can promise you'd be happy though for the price they are fab!


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

macca666 said:


> There's another post slagging off BF so not sure why you've chosen to post on here as OP has asked a genuine question
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Mayhaps


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

AB9 with 15m hose reel. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A deal the day before black Friday and picked up a RST one piece leather race suit for next season track days on the bike.

For the last 4 weeks the one piece was on sale with 20% off, then Thursday before black Friday went too 35% so I snapped it up and delivered Friday, but over the weekend a different company had the same suit for £20 cheaper so I sent a cheeky email to the company I bought the suit off and they matched it even tho I already had bought and received the suit they still gave me the price match, SO 35% off plus the extra £20, very pleased with that result and brilliant customer service from the company I ordered it from.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

I had turtle wax big orange shampoo, 5litres £3.19
Never tried the stuff so be interesting to see how that goes.
Turtle wax wet n black tyre dressing 2.97.
And turtle wax hydro sealant wax for £3 odd too, all with free delivery.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I got 2 4L bottles of Castrol Edge 5w40 engine oil for £40.

That will do for a service!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I got 2 of the Meguirs large yellow buckets from CP4L for £6.20 each with delivery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Mad Ad said:


> A deal the day before black Friday and picked up a RST one piece leather race suit for next season track days on the bike.
> 
> For the last 4 weeks the one piece was on sale with 20% off, then Thursday before black Friday went too 35% so I snapped it up and delivered Friday, but over the weekend a different company had the same suit for £20 cheaper so I sent a cheeky email to the company I bought the suit off and they matched it even tho I already had bought and received the suit they still gave me the price match, SO 35% off plus the extra £20, very pleased with that result and brilliant customer service from the company I ordered it from.


it's always good to check if they are willing to price match, specially if it's an expensive item. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

WRX said:


> I got 2 of the Meguirs large yellow buckets from CP4L for £6.20 each with delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice price, seen the other day here on detailing world someone posting that amazon were selling the black lids dos meguiars buckets a bit cheaper, don't know if it's something you're looking for. Me personally, have the meguiars buckets and when bought they cane with the lids, but changed them for the gamma lids screw on and are more tight fitiing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I got the new DetailedOnline foam Lance and Bubblegum 500ml of foam for £25.

Also got my Daughter and Xbox One S with 3 games for £119, her birthday is in a few weeks.










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Kenan said:


> I got the new DetailedOnline foam Lance and Bubblegum 500ml of foam for £25.
> 
> Also got my Daughter and Xbox One S with 3 games for £119, her birthday is in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


It looks nice piece of kit that new foam lance. Great discount on the Xbox S. Happy birthday to your Daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

fabionvieira said:


> It looks nice piece of kit that new foam lance. Great discount on the Xbox S. Happy birthday to your Daughter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's seems a good bit of kit, a step forward in design in my opinion. Can't wait to try it at the weekend with any luck.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

10L of carchem shampoo. Too cheap not to tbh.

Couple of pairs of cricket boots for N. Only needed spikes but with the discount I'd got on those it covered the price of rubbers too so essentially free boots. 

It's funny how selective you can become when money is tight.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Mad Ad said:


> A deal the day before black Friday and picked up a RST one piece leather race suit for next season track days on the bike.
> 
> For the last 4 weeks the one piece was on sale with 20% off, then Thursday before black Friday went too 35% so I snapped it up and delivered Friday, but over the weekend a different company had the same suit for £20 cheaper so I sent a cheeky email to the company I bought the suit off and they matched it even tho I already had bought and received the suit they still gave me the price match, SO 35% off plus the extra £20, very pleased with that result and brilliant customer service from the company I ordered it from.


That's exactly what I will be doing next year! I ain't been riding for a few weeks as the weather is too cold!

What bike you got?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Rob D 88 said:


> That's exactly what I will be doing next year! I ain't been riding for a few weeks as the weather is too cold!
> 
> What bike you got?


I have a BMW S1000R
all mods in this thread with new bits added
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407953

the BM has been tucked up in bed for the last month now the cold weather, rain, salt has hit the roads

I am after a new race bike for next season something like a GSXR600 or 750 depends on what comes up at the time.

At the NEC Bike show I had some new custom ear plugs made by Ultimate ears so at the mo just gathering everything for next new season.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Mad Ad said:


> I have a BMW S1000R
> all mods in this thread with new bits added
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407953
> 
> ...


Nice bit of kit that! Get the GSXR 750 for the track, it's got the same frame as the 600 so just as agile but the extra few horses!

I friend of mine has one and it's running 140bhp at the wheel!

Rob


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got a couple of quid of Gtechniq C4 but I am chuffed that I managed to get CarPro 
cquartz 3.0 UK Edition 50ml with 100ml reload for £40. CYC has that for sale for £54.99.

Got it from Juicy detailing. So I got 50ml with Reload for normal price of 30ml with no reload.  It's technically going to be an xmas gift from the mrs so it'll be put away until then!

EDIT: Just checked, they still have 20% off everything on their store. juicydetailing that is. Edit Again: looks like thats out of stock now though


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Black Friday really passed me by this year but looking at this thread I regret not spending a bit of time looking around!


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I treated myself to the Lego Technic Bugatti Chiron.

Been wanting it for a couple of years now and when I seen it had dropped to £175 on Black Friday all reason went out the window and I bought it. Looking forward to building it on Christmas Day.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

fabionvieira said:


> Both bilt hamber and CarChem are really economical. Let me know which one you prefer once you get to use them. I know that auto wash is really high rated by almost everyone but the CarChem is also a favourite around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll share my findings for sure!

As you say they're both highly rated so I'm expecting it to be a close race, looking forward to it, but it will be after xmas, as the CC is a gift


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Bugger, thought black Friday was finished, so ventured into a detailing shop as it was now "safe" Oooo its the new flex battery forced rotation on display with 2 batteries, I can do you a special price said the lady behind the counter, nah its ok im only looking I said, I only came in for a microfibre and detailing spray to clean the headlights, we can do you a REALLY good price she said again OK just out of interest what is it, knocked best part of 100 quid off the price so I now have one, best part was she gave me a microfibre and the detailer for nothing!
Still not safe to enter shops, I'm not going again until January sales!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Gas head said:


> Bugger, thought black Friday was finished, so ventured into a detailing shop as it was now "safe" Oooo its the new flex battery forced rotation on display with 2 batteries, I can do you a special price said the lady behind the counter, nah its ok im only looking I said, I only came in for a microfibre and detailing spray to clean the headlights, we can do you a REALLY good price she said again OK just out of interest what is it, knocked best part of 100 quid off the price so I now have one, best part was she gave me a microfibre and the detailer for nothing!
> Still not safe to enter shops, I'm not going again until January sales!


Not Safe??! I'm sure a few followers here would like to know which shop it was that you get that amazing offer ehehe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Detailed online 4x40
Wax planet 30% off, so got a few goodies

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Car-Chem got me!

I bought 5L of Super Suds 1900:1 for £15 which I thought was a bargain. However I now have enough shampoo to last me until the rapture! As I also bought 500ml of Cherry 1900:1 from the personals which will probably last me a year!

5L of Glass cleaner which will also last me forever and 5L of Alloy Clean whilst I still have about 4l of Bilberry to get through!

All bargains IMHO but I've bought stuff I don't need! lol


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

minimadmotorman said:


> Car-Chem got me!
> 
> I bought 5L of Super Suds 1900:1 for £15 which I thought was a bargain. However I now have enough shampoo to last me until the rapture! As I also bought 500ml of Cherry 1900:1 from the personals which will probably last me a year!
> 
> ...


Same with me I bought it and I'm happy with what I paid for it but I didn't really needed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

spyk3d said:


> I treated myself to the Lego Technic Bugatti Chiron.
> 
> Been wanting it for a couple of years now and when I seen it had dropped to £175 on Black Friday all reason went out the window and I bought it. Looking forward to building it on Christmas Day.


That's what Christmas is for, love having something fun to play with on Christmas Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> I treated myself to the Lego Technic Bugatti Chiron.
> 
> Been wanting it for a couple of years now and when I seen it had dropped to £175 on Black Friday all reason went out the window and I bought it. Looking forward to building it on Christmas Day.


Nice!!

Im my opinion easily the best lego transport based model,superb attention to detail and a really good price.

Me,i bought Nada!!


----------



## soren40 (Apr 28, 2019)

suds said:


> I succumbed to a posh wax from M&K - Philip wax in a crystal jar. Call me a chav if you like but it was less than 1/3 normal price :driver:


Irrespective of price, most M&K products are superb.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Not really black friday purchase, but Kl!n Korea restock on CleanYourRide coincided with this date. It was a nice addition from Andy to put a further discount of 10% on the cloths. But I was going to order regardless, as I was waiting for the restock for months. So I have a drying duo, couple of zero finish cloths, few plush+ cloths and a foam applicators (german type) on the way. Very happy I made it though, as the stocks dissapeared quite fast.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

BsrGT said:


> Not really black friday purchase, but Kl!n Korea restock on CleanYourRide coincided with this date. It was a nice addition from Andy to put a further discount of 10% on the cloths. But I was going to order regardless, as I was waiting for the restock for months. So I have a drying duo, couple of zero finish cloths, few plush+ cloths and a foam applicators (german type) on the way. Very happy I made it though, as the stocks dissapeared quite fast.


I have a large and a medium klin Korea duo and simply love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

